# Good free program to convert files? (flv to wma and others)



## KMFDMputer (May 8, 2006)

I'd like to convert some flv files (had to save them as such), but I really don't wanna pay 30 dollars to do it. Also, I've noticed an alarming trend where even after paying for something from a supposedly reputable vendor, the program contains some kind of trojan, worm, or virus. (WTF)

Steering me towards the right direction would be much appreciated. 

edit: WMV, not WMA.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html



> Also, I've noticed an alarming trend where even after paying for something from a supposedly reputable vendor, the program contains some kind of trojan, worm, or virus. (WTF)


I've noticed no such thing.


----------

